# Legal Updates



## fish4all (Mar 8, 2003)

How does your department keep officers informed of legal updates as they occur?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

NH Police Standards and Tng issues publication (Articuable Suspicion)with updates to officers on line. Each year they also offer update courses on MV and other laws as part of training offerings to maintain certification. I know that Massachusetts also has the same as part of annual in-service.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

besides the once a year update we go for at NERPI. 
my dept. forwards us any e-mails with legal updates.


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Wait we are suppose to be kept up to date with that kinda stuff?
news to me!


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

MYKONO16 said:


> How does your department keep officers informed of legal updates as they occur?


They don't!!!! At best you get the stuff from in-service and after that you take it upon yourself to be up to date.


----------

